# Project X Locked and Loaded



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

She's about ready...

JAM

http://www.eastcoastkayakfishing.com/myblog-admin/myblog-admin/project-x.html


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice new ride!
Bet your ole buddy the Jeep is sad!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*JEEP is in Northern VA*

Getting a Frame Off Resto, know the guy that bought it and I will see her again after she is re-born. It was a GREAT TRUCK, and ran these beaches for 19 years with it.. Never Broke Down. Just had the Xterra UnderCoated with Boiled LinSeed Oil and used Motor Oil..Gonna keep this one a while too.. Thanks man..

JAM


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Boiled linseed oil???
Never heard of that one.
BLO is used in wood finishing.
Non-toxic compared to some finishes, but rags soaked in BLO have been known to spontaneously combust. 

It must work, if your old Jeep lasted 19 years on the salty, sandy beaches.
Learn something new every day.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Its a combonation of Boiled LinSeed Oil and recycled motor oil.. Mixed together and cooked. They have been doin it down here since the Model A days...Jeep never had it done I just sanded and painted that each year it was easy to get to with 9 inches of lift. This ride is harder to get to all the spots so the combo is applied with a air wand and the entire truck is soaked in it. inside the doors, hatch, inside the hood and the entire under side is coated thick. then ya take it to the beach to get sand on it and it becomes a breathable undercoating.. Messy cause she weeps, the entire car from all the cracks and crevies, quite a mess, but Dawn and allot of it cleans it off the paint then ya detail and rewax, cause dawn strips the wax as well. two days of cleaning so far and I still have to re-wax it.. wed fun... I have seen trucks down here that have been down here over 50 years that have had this process done, all the fire trucks in hatteras have it done... All beach Trucks should have it done once a year...

JAM


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice....i've been looking at that same model xterra as well for a beach ride


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*No Regrets*

here... Stick 2005 n up..2nd generation.. bigger motor and more power..JAM


----------

